# Asus VH236H monitor no sound for headphones using headphone jack



## Rave765 (Jun 5, 2009)

Hello,

I'm having trouble with getting sound to regular 3.5mm jack headphones to my monitor.

Basically, I recently picked up this monitor Newegg.com - ASUS VH236H Black 23" 2ms(GTG) HDMI Widescreen Full HD 1080P LCD Monitor 300 cd/m2 20000 :1 (ASCR) Built-in Speakers to use with my PS3 via HDMI cable. I have picture and sound with the hdmi cable for ps3, however it comes out of the built in speakers..which is okay but I really want to use my headphones, when I plug my headphones into the headphone jack on the monitor I do not get any sound at all..instead it just keeps playing sound out of the monitors speakers. This only happens on the PS3..I have tried turning up volume on monitor to 100 and then adjusting volume on the headphones to no avail..

I have pc speakers as well, which I use only for my pc. The monitor came with a 3.5mm jack cable with 2 green ends (headphone jacks?) that I plugged into my pc (one side in headphone jack on monitor ) speakers which over rided the monitors built in speakers and played sound of the PC's speakers..however I can not seem to get this to work on the ps3 when simply using headphones with the HDMI. I have tried going into the ps3's audio settings to no avail..is something wrong with my headphones or am I doing something wrong? Please help me. 

Sorry if this is wrong forum, this was most relevant to my problem...

Dave


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The cable that came with the monitor is for connecting the PC audio output to the monitor speakers.

If you are getting audio from the PS3 from the monitor speakers, then the PS3 is configured correctly.

Attaching headphones into the monitor headphone jack should disable the monitor speakers. With that being said, it's entirely possible the headphone jack only affects the analog audio input (green input cable). It may not be connected to the digital HDMI input, which would require an analog conversion chipset and amplifier circuit.


----------



## Rave765 (Jun 5, 2009)

Thank you for your response.

I was wondering, could I possibly make it work by simply trying a different set of headphones? The ones I have are pretty old..not sure if it matters they still use the same 3.5mm jack. Also note that I tried using a 3.5mm female adapter with the green output cables and no change..heh


If so, what's a decent pair that's not too much money??


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You can test using any headphones. Or for that matter, and 3.5mm plug.


----------

